# 3000 pounds of fish seized 3 fishermen are in jail



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

http://www.dailypress.com/news/newport-news/dp-pictures-3000-pounds-of-fish-seized-20150214-photogallery.html

Well it happened today. 3 Fishermen got on a boat with illegal nets and fished 3000 pounds of speckled trouts and red drums out of the Elizabeth river hoping to sell them for the Chinese New year. Marine police caught them and all the fish were donated to food banks.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Happy (Chinese) New Year! I wouldn't call them fishermen - more like poachers. About time they got caught. Time to go after the markets they have been selling to. Great job VMP.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Jesus...


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

More likely celebrate the new year with the thousands of dollars they planned to make.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Absolutely disgusting! ANd it's just a misdemeanor. Deport the f'rs They can go fish, in there fishless waters! 3000 lbs of trophy breeder trout, that is gonna ruin next seasone breeding. And this is just 2 people finally getting caught. Cannot imagine how much they have already gotten away with.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

This is horrible.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Now just suppose what they were doing was legal!!!!!!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Terrible


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

According to the Virginian Pilot these two got caught the two previous nights with over 1000 fish, but they denied the nets were theirs and were ticketed for over the bag limit and no running lights. I would think that if you have 1000 fish its pretty clear you didn't catch them with rod and reel.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

marv1234 said:


> http://www.dailypress.com/news/newport-news/dp-pictures-3000-pounds-of-fish-seized-20150214-photogallery.html
> 
> Well it happened today. 3 Fishermen got on a boat with illegal nets and fished 3000 pounds of speckled trouts and red drums out of the Elizabeth river hoping to sell them for the Chinese New year. Marine police caught them and all the fish were donated to food banks.


What about the 4000-5000 lbs the warden found In unattended nets before they got theses guys. Plus the other 3000lbs they were caught with. Now remind you these were big gill nets catching over sized slot fish .which means all the trout were mostly trophy fish .


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Unbelievable! This is more fish (trophy fish) than was estimated from last year's fish kill that closed the spec fishing for a bit. This is a big deal.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

http://hamptonroads.com/2015/02/pair-charged-poaching-trout-and-drum

Here's some more info..

I wonder if the fishermen with the commercial licnse gets more time/fine then the other guy or not.? 

Very brave guys to be going back out after being fish being confiscated days before..


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

These are the people who ruin it for everyone else, not to mention the negative impact they have on these 2 species & environment! Think of all the other times they got away with this!! Definitely need to stop motherf'ers like this but what about those who think taking 1 or 2 over limit every trip is OK? That adds up too. Not preaching, just something to think about

Thanks marv1234 for posting. I was just coming here to do the same thing after reading in today's paper


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Not saying poaching good at all but at least poach fish that won't get people sick. Especially with those large number counts. The Elizabeth river one dirty river. I suggest if you eat out of there don't consume alot In a month's time.There's a report card that every river gets and the Er is in the top ten dirtiest, unhealthy river to eat out of in the USA.

I fish that river weekly and the past few weeks the fish have had red parasites and sea lice on them.. I bet most of the fish netted was not consumable.I think.the vdgif was looking for donar fish of certain species here lately from certain zones of the ER to run some test.


----------



## Rdatreefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

hurt em and send them home


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Deport the f'rs They can go fish, in there fishless waters!


Deport them to WHERE? One had a commercial license...sounds like he was a U.S. citizen to me.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

A Reel CoolChick said:


> Deport them to WHERE? One had a commercial license...sounds like he was a U.S. citizen to me.



Back to China, So one had a commercial license. What would that have to do with Citizenship? Pay the man the money for a license and off ya go.


Justin Bieber has a license here and he's Canadian.. Get my point yet?


----------



## Fish247AllDay (Sep 19, 2014)

What Bieber has a commercial fishing license?  No you didn't reference Bieber to prove a point on the P&S forum. Buahahahaa


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

eaglesfanguy said:


> .. Get my point yet?


Nope.

Just like we can go to any country on this planet to make a living, so can others. 

Nationality or culture aside, poaching is poaching....as if Asians are the only ones ever caught. Get MY point yet?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

saltwaterassasin said:


> http://hamptonroads.com/2015/02/pair-charged-poaching-trout-and-drum
> 
> Here's some more info..
> 
> ...



They had to go back out...they had missed orders to fill from the earlier trips where they didn't get charged.
Gear confiscation, and a stint in the gray bar should tighten things up.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Over the past few years the state, and vmrc has definitely been stepping it's game up to arrest and convict poachers. also have been upin the penaltys


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Ps.
Had a waterman tell me he got a 500 $ ticket for not having a sellable bucket aboard to poop in. Said it's a similar fine if you get caught urinating in the water. And if you're caught urinating in public in va you have to register as a sex offender. Horrible way to ruin your life.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

I really hope they press these two a holes to find out which markets they made deals with. As long as there are people willing to purchase illegally acquired fish, there will continue to be poachers to take the risk. 

This is disgusting...


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Funny thing is Elizabeth River is polluted. I wouldn't eat any fish in that river.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Benji said:


> Ps.
> Had a waterman tell me he got a 500 $ ticket for not having a sellable bucket aboard to poop in. Said it's a similar fine if you get caught urinating in the water. And if you're caught urinating in public in va you have to register as a sex offender. Horrible way to ruin your life.



I actually think it's a federal crime which can lead to imprisonment to discharge waste in the Water unless your x miles away from shore. Or a dedicated area..i remember it being on the free pwc lincse test a couple yrs back.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

saltwaterassasin said:


> I actually think it's a federal crime which can lead to imprisonment to discharge waste in the Water unless your x miles away from shore. Or a dedicated area..i remember it being on the free pwc lincse test a couple yrs back.


Ya you're right. Three miles offshore for a boat septic. But I'm talking bout just taking a wizz over the side.


----------



## SwampBanshee (Jan 4, 2010)

I called the Game warden a fews years back in Va. about setting GPS points at trail heads along the James where illegals sat and took striper shorts, he told me they didn't have the resources to go out and check everyone.....what can I say to that?


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

I say send them to prison for a few years first and then deport them. I think it should be illegal to gill net in inshore waters. This is really killing recreational fishing.


----------

